

Functional Sieve of Eratosthenes [pdf] - likpok
http://www.cs.hmc.edu/~oneill/papers/Sieve-JFP.pdf

======
rawr
The following page gives implementations in 33 different languages:

<http://www.scriptol.com/programming/sieve.php>

Of course, many of them (including the Haskell implementation) fall victim to
the criticism presented in this paper.

